# Frage zu den Ribo-Schuhen



## Lenin (28. April 2010)

Hi Jungs,

bei der Suche habe ich keine frischen Threads zu dem Thema gefunden. Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesen Ribo Schuhen gehabt?





http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11053&category_id=125

wie sind sie im vergleich zu den TryAlls? 
Mich interessier vor allem wie bequem sie sind und die Haltbarkeit von der Sohle. Die Davos-sohle sollte doch griffiger als die TA sein, oder? Und langlebiger.

Danke für die Tips!


----------



## AleX_TriaL (28. April 2010)

Servus, wenn ich's richtig sehe sind das die Ribo Light. Ich habe jetzt seit fast einem Jahr die Ribo Full Black in Gebrauch:






Die unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich darin, dass sie eine zusätzliche Schnalle zum festziehen haben und die grauen Ribos nicht. Ich persönlich könnte sie ohne der Schnalle nicht fahren, weil die Schnürung der Schürsenkel nicht besonders hoch ist und der Schuh deshalb nicht wirklich fest am Fuß sitzt. 

Sonst kann ich zu den Schuhen nur Gutes sagen. Super Grip, geringes Gewicht, akzeptabler Verschleiß.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenin (28. April 2010)

jo, danke!
genau das hatte mich interessiert! z.B. bei den TryAlls kann man den Schuh mit den Schnürsenkeln richtig festziehen. Wie das hier ist wollte ich eben fragen.

ja, die Full Black finde ich auch besser. Nur bei mir gib es ein Problem... Hast du deine Schuhe bei Trialprod.com oder irgendwo in Frankreich bestellt? In wohne ja in Russland und es ist nicht so einfach irgendwas im Ausland zu bestellen. Man kauft ziehmlich viel bei TartyBikes ein, und sie vertreiben auch nach Russland. Aber mit Franzosen hat man hier nocht keine Erfahrung gemacht. 
Deswegen frage ich nach dem, was es bei Tarty gibt


----------



## locdog (29. April 2010)

hi lenin

habe letztens genau diese ribos bestellt. war erst etwa 10 mal damit fahren und habe keine einwende. grip ist prima, so wie auch bei denn montys (auch davos) die ich schon 4-5 jahre lang gefahren bin (insgesamt 3 paar). 

zum gluck scheint die schaumstoff unterlage recht hart somit zerschneidet man sich nicht so schnell die davos sole. habe jetzt platform pedale aber auch auf singelcage mysten die lange halten. generel sind sie davos seht langlebig. wichtiger ist der schaumstoff wie schon beschrieben.

denn spanner braucht man uberhaupt nicht. die schnurung ist vollkommen ausreichend und man hat eine schone bewegungsfreicheit, man fuhlt sich leichter 

was du aber beachten musst ist die grosse. ich habe normal 44 die montys pasten gut.
die wahren aber doch recht eng am anfang, dachte sie wahren eine nummer kleiner. sie fuhlte sich gut an aber halt eng, aber mittlerweile ist es in ordnung.
auf den schuhen konnte ich leider keine nummer finden nur auf dem schuhbeitel. erst auf der einlage konnte ich was finden und zwar die numer 43....feler von tarty ? keine ahnung, habe adam noch nicht angeschrieben.


----------



## Lenin (29. April 2010)

danke locdog!
sag mal, bitte. wie groß*ist dein Fuß? Also ich habe ca. 43-44 (ja, je nach Schuhmarkierung) und mein Fuß ist 28cm lang. Könntest du den Adam fragen, ob es ein Fehler von denen war, oder ob es wirklich die 44 war??


----------



## locdog (29. April 2010)

bei belastung auch 28cm
ab morgen werde ich wieder bischien ohne PC sein, aber ich versuchs es schnell zu machen


----------



## AleX_TriaL (29. April 2010)

Ja, ich habe die Schuhe bei Trialprod in Frankreich bestellt und das hat eigentlich auch super geklappt. Ich habe sie eine Nummer größer bestellt, als ich sonst habe und sie passen ganz gut.


----------



## florianwagner (22. Januar 2011)

hi, ich hab noch mal ne frage zu der sohle. kann mir jemand sagen wo man die herbekommt? ich wollte nämlich mal zum örtlichen schuster gehen und mir meine monty schuhe neu besohlen lassen.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (22. Januar 2011)

Die Sohle heißt "Lastrine Trident" und kommt von Davos. Ich wollte sie vor einigen Monaten auch besorgen und hab mich zu Tode gesucht, kein Schuster und auch kein Großhändler hatte sie... Ich hatte die Hoffnung schon komplett aufgegeben, als ich zu einem winzigen Laden ging, Schlüsseldienst und Schuhreparatur, um einen Schlüssel nachmachen zu lassen, dort fiel mir eine ähnliche Sohle auf, ich fragte den Angestellten, er schlug seinen Katalog auf und siehe da, da war sie auch schon, die gute alte Monty/Ribo Sohle - 3 Tage später hatte ich 2 komplette Sohlenplatte in der Hand  - noch dazu spottbillig....

Bin neugierig, wie leicht/schwer man die Sohle in D-Land bekommt....


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Januar 2011)

einfach über einen händler direkt beim hersteller bestellen... so schwer is das nich 

http://www.davos.it/index.php


----------

